

Another Gender Generalization - cwan
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/another_gender_generalization/

======
biohacker42
Can we all agree that oversimplification in jokes and comics can be very
funny, but it can not be taken seriously? And it can not be taken seriously in
essays or essay-like blog posts?

 _That's the sort of overgeneralization that drives people mad. I suppose
that's what attracts me to writing it_

Sure enough, but does reading it get you anything? Amusement? Certainly not
insight, his whole point is moving past insight and staying in the shallow end
of the intellectual pool.

